# UCLA animation?



## January (May 5, 2011)

hi,I applied UCLA MFA in animation,but I haven't got any messages from the university. Is there any body in the same situation like me? Did you guys get accepted or rejected...or at least hear from UCLA? waiting....


----------



## sherry.cj (May 5, 2011)

hello, I also applied to their animation workshop and haven't heard anything from them. But I knew some one has received their acceptance. I don't know if they sent the admission letters in one time.
Anyway, I've given up and chosen another school, their deadline came early. Finger crossed for you.


----------



## Change (May 5, 2011)

January
I am exactly in the same boat as u!
still have not heard anything from them and its driving me a little nuts. So i emailed the advisor and she said they still have not made final decisions and they will notify us soon!


----------



## Alexis K (May 24, 2012)

Hey have you guys heard back from UCLA yet? I still have not but they said tomorrow everyone should hear back if they still have not. I was accepted to SVA MFA computer art already so I may end up there, what about you guys? I really do not know which I would choose over the other still though.... Good luck to you! And let me know if you heard anything please!

Thanks!
Alexis
BFA Graphic Design, UIUC


----------

